# 2014 Altima RF Door Won’t Open



## Larry123 (May 5, 2019)

Hello All,
I just purchased this vehicle a week ago. I’ve popped open the panel as much as possible to get to the inside handle and all cables were in place. I’ve since disconnected them so that I could operate them by hand. I’ve used a camera scope to verify that the outside handle is moving the actuator on the latch mechanism. It sounds like the electric door lock is functioning. I’ve tried holding the handle open and prying on the door. The only thing I can’t really verify is that the door lock is actually unlocking. It sounds like it is when you pull on the inside lock cable or operate the remote but there’s no real way to tell. It feels like either the door is not unlocking or it is jammed. The car does have some minor body damage but the door was functioning prior to purchasing it.

At this point I am about ready to take it to a body shop as a dealer suggested unless someone here has some other ideas. 

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Larry123 (May 5, 2019)

I took it to a body shop as a dealer suggested. They worked on it for about 20 minutes and decided that the door would have to be cut open. I still have a few ideas to try before I travel down the path of destruction. ?


----------



## Nessa14 (Jun 15, 2019)

What did you end up doing. I have same issue after replacing the actuator


----------

